# Utility truck.



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Getting to be that time for another vehicle. I currently use a truck with mounted tool boxes and my GPM is 15-19. For the members who drive utility bed trucks what's your average GPM?


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I have a 2007 Chevy ext cab 4X4 with a short utility bed and I get around 10 mpg.

I also have a 2006 Ford F350 4x4 with a 6 liter diesal. It has a very heavy enclosed utility bed and get gets about 10 MPG around town. I stopped driving it as a daily service truck and only use it for dig jobs were I pull the backhoe.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a 2004 E350 cutaway with a 10' walk in utility bed. I get around 12-mpg.

Mark


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My step van is a 1ton with a 4 speed tranny and chevy 350 5.7 and gets about 11 mpg. Weighs about 10k lbs.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

smokinhornsbbq said:


> Getting to be that time for another vehicle. I currently use a truck with mounted tool boxes and my GPM is 15-19. For the members who drive utility bed trucks what's your average GPM?


Wow 15-19 GPM is that Gallons Per Mile? :laughing:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Redwood said:


> Wow 15-19 GPM is that Gallons Per Mile? :laughing:


Gallons per minute :laughing:


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Wow 15-19 GPM is that Gallons Per Mile? :laughing:


You got my point buddy.


----------



## Greenguy (Jan 22, 2011)

What about a Sprinter i hear they are great on the GPM's, you can stand up in it. they maybe a little more costly but if it can take all the materials and tools it may be worth it down the long haul...


----------

